# Your best routines for Mass?!



## Jord13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Alright guys,

Looking to put on some size over the summer. From your experience what model/routine have you experienced the most gains from? I am thinking of trying a 5x5 but being a student and having summer off, the day on/day off routine does not appeal to me!
Cheers

Jord


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Concentrate on the big 4. Bench Press, Shoulder Press, Squats and Dead lifts.

And eat big to get big.


----------



## Rytiny4 (Apr 14, 2014)

Upper body. Lower body. Rest day. Upper body. Lower body


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Chest/tris

Back/bis

Legs

Shoulders

Really cba training more than 3 or four days a week, sometimes I do legs and shoulders together.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Have a lookie at this http://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=1696


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes natty, try that routine out and see how it works for you. Make sure you're eating enough to recover properly.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Chest/tris
> 
> Back/bis
> 
> ...


Try this OP, just make sure you are hitting your compound lifts and you are eating and resting well.

It is the same routine i use (although i am assisted) and it is simple and effective.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Focus on Compound lifts, frequency is key for natty, however, consistency is more important so find a routine you will enjoy and keep progressing. Keep it simple!


----------



## Jord13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers for all the responses so far!

Yeah I am natty guys !
General consensus seems to be the standard split, but with a strong focus on the compound lifts? How long should I aim to keep the same routine before mixing it up?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jord13 said:


> Cheers for all the responses so far!
> 
> Yeah I am natty guys !
> General consensus seems to be the standard split, but with a strong focus on the compound lifts? How long should I aim to keep the same routine before mixing it up?


Any particular reason you don't want to do one day, one day off? Starting Strength would be a solid routine, simple compound lifts along with the frequency? If not I would opt with a Upper Lower split.

No real reason to change routine, could just mix up the rep ranges.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jord13 said:


> Cheers for all the responses so far!
> 
> Yeah I am natty guys !
> General consensus seems to be the standard split, but with a strong focus on the compound lifts? How long should I aim to keep the same routine before mixing it up?


when it stop working or thing diminish.

but as a natty, it's a slow and arduous walk through hell for mass. But a fun one.

A PPLPPL 6 times a week is probably the best thing for someone with very good genetics, but it will trail off after a while and switching back to ULUL would probably be a good way to go. However gaining mass natty without a strong strength base is futile. How are your current lifts and stats?


----------



## Jord13 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't want to do one day on one off due the amount of free time I have and the gym is the thing that I look forward too on these boring days!

Current stats are pretty poor.

Went from 86kg in January to current weight of 78kg.
Squat: 100kg 5x5
Bench: 77.5 4x5
Deadlift: Currently not in routine
Dumbbell press: 24kg 4x8


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Best routine for mass IMO would be either an HST (hypertrophy specfic) routine if you want to train three times per week, a PHUL (power/hypertrophy upper/lower) if you want to train four times per week or finally a PHAT (power/hypertrophy adaptive training) style routine if you want to go at it five times per week.

All of the above are excellent if hypertrophy is the main goal. The only thing I'd say about each of those though is they require a good 6-12 months of solid training behind you.


----------

